# UPS Estabilizador

## Vodung

Hola que tal ?

Les cuento que cada vez mi casa se corta la luz y estuve pensando comprarme una UPS.

En realidad me gustaria que marca me recomiendan ya que algunos UPS traen un software que permite ver el estado, consumo, cortes de luz, etc... pero no se si existe para GNU/Linux.

Tengo dos PC con AMD Althon X2 Dual Core

Algunos de ustedes tienen UPS ?

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## Stolz

Yo tengo un MGE desde hace un par de años y lo considero una buena compra. No es de los que permiten monitorización pero considero que para usos domésticos o empresas pequeñas sobra. No creo que ningún modelo traiga software compatible con linux, pero eso no significa que no exista forma de monitorizarlos. Hay un par de mensajes en los foros en inglés explicando como monitorizalos. Usa la búsqueda para ver los modelos compatibles. Tambien puedes mirar las paginas del software para linux que ya existe:

http://www.apcupsd.org/

http://rudd-o.com/projects/ups-monitor/

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo tengo una Lyon de 500W que misteriosamente VENIA DE FABRICA CON SOFTWARE PARA LINUX!!!

Y lo mas extraño, FUNCIONA!!!

Bastante precario, si, pero me va logueando cortes de luz y me apaga la pc a los 10 minutos automaticamente, para que mas?

El software que trae, un binario precompilado se llama "upsmon" y por lo que vi, es bastante genérico, imagino que debe funcionar sobre cualquier ups... Si lo necesitan lo paso.

Saludos!

----------

## Zagloj

Yo tengo uno sencillito (Sekury C500) y me venía software para FreeBSD, Linux, y un montón de sistemas operativos, pero no me apetece monitorizar.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Vodung

Muchas gracias por responder.

Estuve pensando comprarme una UPS APC de 1500VA

Les parecen bien ?

BR1500I  UPS APC BACKPRO 1500VA AVR USB SOFTWARE

Bueno sin mas.

Saludos!

Gracias

----------

## pcmaster

Yo no tengo SAI, pero APC tiene fama de buena marca.

Y hay software para Linux en el portage:

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-power;name=apcupsd

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

tengo varios SAI para los servidores que tenemos de nuestros CPD

ACP es la marca mejor sorportada por Linux, y no gracias al fabricante, sino a Kern Sibbald, autor de "apcupsd" (tambien es creador del estupendo software de backup "bacula")

Con apcupsd en el servidor linux conectado por usb/serial al SAI podra generar alertas, logs y monitorizar el estado de las baterias desde http.

Pero no acaba ahi: el linux fuede funcionar como "servidor de estado del SAI", para anunciar a otros hosts con los que comparta el SAI un apagado programado. Como ejemplo: tengo algo algun SAI grande, en formato RACK, y compartido con 4 linux y 4 windows; en todos ellos tengo "apcupsd" (si, hay version de windows). Un linux conectado por USB se encarga de gestionar un apagado programado en todos ellos en caso necesario.

Sin duda, APC es la mejor opcion

Un saludo!

----------

## Vodung

inconexo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Me parece muy bien comprar esa APC Back UPS RS BR1500I

Si sabes mucho de UPS, pues ese UPS puede soportar mi 2 PC con AMD Althon 64 X2 ?

En mi casa tengo:

1 Monitor CRT

1 Router

1 Impresora

1 Scanner

3 Disco Duro (2 en una pc y 1 en otra)

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## zorth

hola, si te sirve de algo... ahi va mi opinion xD

yo tengo un apc smartups 620. lo tengo alimentando:

1. celeron 700mghz con 3discos duros de 120, 196mbs ram y poco mas, sin ventiladores xD

2. Mi E6600, 2gbs ddr2, gf8800 gts, 3 discos duros sata, un lcddisplay frontal (aerocool gatewatch2), 1 dvdrw sata, un floppy, todo en una caja con 3 ventilas de 12 y 2 de 8, con una fuente de 800w.

3. suma a eso, un tft asus que chupa entre 35 a 65w.

te pongo la salida del celeron700 que lo tengo de net-master :

```

jue may 10 15:50:51 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Ulises: 3 files 8,2Mb �ROOT�-> apcaccess

DATE     : Thu May 10 15:50:11 CEST 2007

HOSTNAME : Ulises

RELEASE  : 3.10.18

VERSION  : 3.10.18 (21 July 2005) gentoo

UPSNAME  : APCUPS@ULISES.MASTER

CABLE    : Custom Cable Smart

MODEL    : Smart-UPS 620

UPSMODE  : Net Master

STARTTIME: Mon Feb 19 14:47:15 CET 2007

SHARE    : NetworkUPS

STATUS   : ONLINE SLAVEDOWN

LINEV    : 224.6 Volts

LOADPCT  :  65.6 Percent Load Capacity

BCHARGE  : 100.0 Percent

TIMELEFT :  14.0 Minutes

MBATTCHG : 80 Percent

MINTIMEL : 13 Minutes

MAXTIME  : 120 Seconds

MAXLINEV : 226.0 Volts

MINLINEV : 220.3 Volts

OUTPUTV  : 224.6 Volts

SENSE    : High

DWAKE    : 000 Seconds

DSHUTD   : 060 Seconds

DLOWBATT : 02 Minutes

LOTRANS  : 208.0 Volts

HITRANS  : 253.0 Volts

RETPCT   : 000.0 Percent

ALARMDEL : 5 seconds

BATTV    : 13.8 Volts

LINEFREQ : 50.0 Hz

LASTXFER : Unacceptable line voltage changes

NUMXFERS : 8

XONBATT  : Tue May 01 12:28:30 CEST 2007

TONBATT  : 0 seconds

CUMONBATT: 61 seconds

XOFFBATT : Tue May 01 12:28:38 CEST 2007

LASTSTEST: Fri Apr 27 09:27:42 CEST 2007

SELFTEST : NO

STESTI   : 336

STATFLAG : 0x02000808 Status Flag

REG1     : 0x00 Register 1

REG2     : 0x00 Register 2

REG3     : 0x00 Register 3

MANDATE  : 07/11/04

SERIALNO : QS0428322004

BATTDATE : 07/11/04

NOMOUTV  : 230

NOMBATTV :  12.0

FIRMWARE : 22.7.I

APCMODEL : CWI

END APC  : Thu May 10 15:50:56 CEST 2007

```

si te fijas, con los dos pcs ahora conectados como digo y con poca actividad, esta a →

LOADPCT  :  65.6 Percent Load Capacity

asi que seguro que ese APC que piensas comprar si tiene una potencia de soporte algo mayor que el mio, podra aguantar esos 2 amdx2. haz la comparativa y saca conclusiones. si el 1500 es a 620 lo mismo que 4 es por ejemplo, a 1.5, fijo que te aguanta xDDDDDD

saludos

----------

## Vodung

Gracias,

El que voy a comprar esta a 850 Voltios y seguro que podra aguantar las 2 amdx2.

El tuyo esta a 620 Voltios ?

Tu que me recomendas ? El mismo que voy a comprar ?

Gracias

----------

## inconexo

Tal vez este modelo:

http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SC620I

sea mas que suficiente para un usuario domestico

Lo mas importante del SAI es proteger de picos, y que pueda apagar un equipo de forma programada

Otros valores como la duraccion de las baterias, particularmente, no me resultan tan importantes

Un saludo!

----------

## Vodung

Que significa SAI ?

Bueno, consulte la empresa de APC y me dijeron que para usar las dos PC deberia tener mas de 1000VA.

Encima tengo muchas cosas aca en mi casa como la impresora, scanner, 2 PC, un monitor, un router.

Lo mas seguro es comprar uno mas de 1000VA, no ?

No se que modelo voy a comprar.

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

SAI = Sistema de Alimentación Ininterrumpida, las siglas UPS significan exactamente lo mismo en inglés.

Si la impresora es laser, 2 UPS...

Si la impresora es un modelo de chorro de tinta o similar, puede tirar todo una sola UPS pero en potencia, siempre mejor que sobre y no que falte.

Saludos!

----------

## Vodung

Es importante la impresora ?

A ver en mi casa tengo:

2 PC con AMD Dual Core

1 Impresora marca "HP Deskjet 610C" (Es un poco vieja)

1 Monitor CRT Samsung

1 Router Linksys

1 Scanner HP

Tengo que saber cuantos Voltios tiene cada uno, no ?

Entonces cual es el modelo compro para que funcione bien.

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## pcmaster

No son voltios, sino vatios (W) o Voltamperios (VA).

----------

